# Great Saddler Recommendations for Wiltshire / Somerset please?



## Georgie1234 (7 March 2014)

Tried Martin Andrew, but his PA told me he would not travel this far!


----------



## TheMule (7 March 2014)

I would normally say Nathaniel Underwood, but a friend has just had a terrible experience with him where, instead of accepting his saddle she paid a huge amount of money for doesn't fit, he has advised her the horse has serious physical issues and should be put down.
Thankfully, put a different saddle on the horse and it's absolutely fine!!


----------



## Georgie1234 (7 March 2014)

Crikey!


----------



## Cheiro1 (17 March 2014)

Lawrence Pearman from Stroud Saddlery if he comes out your way


----------



## Jill White (25 March 2014)

Ty Evans has always done my horses - found him to be very honest - wont push to sell you something you don't need.  Unicorn Saddlery also recommended.


----------



## Doormouse (25 March 2014)

Just had a lot of sucess with Rich & Son from North Petherton, very helpful and lovely saddles.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 March 2014)

TheMule said:



			I would normally say Nathaniel Underwood, but a friend has just had a terrible experience with him where, instead of accepting his saddle she paid a huge amount of money for doesn't fit, he has advised her the horse has serious physical issues and should be put down.
Thankfully, put a different saddle on the horse and it's absolutely fine!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooohhh, nooohhh!!!  He's 'sposed to be the dogs knobs around here................ tho' way too expensive for my humble pocket. Thank goodness the punter didn't take his advice.


----------



## Janah (25 March 2014)

Another one for Ty Evans.  Wouldn't let any other saddler near my boy. He put right a saddle I bought from Nathaniel.

Ty is not pushy and is very steady with horses and a good sense of humour!


----------



## EmmaJaneWilliams (2 April 2014)

Julia Garrett is very good and she is lovely!


----------

